# Guitarist desparetly looking for a band or some jam time



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

As the title says it im eager to get on a stage or just to get involved with someone ive played guitar for about 4 years now im 17 if anyone is looking for a guitarist or wants to start a band pm me ILL EVEN PLAY BASS if i need to as long as someone provides me with equipment anyways pm me if interasted


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

hawks168 said:


> ILL EVEN PLAY BASS if i need to as long as someone provides me with equipment anyways pm me if interasted


Man, you must be desperate ! :smile:


----------



## hawks168 (Jan 5, 2009)

hahahahah yaaa


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

damn too bad about the distance


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/muc/
http://toronto.nowtoronto.com/MusicianWanted/classifieds/Results?category=4441

Those are always great places to start in the GTA.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

There's also Bandmix and Overhear.
Have fun! :rockon2:


----------

